

Reddit is hiring - jedberg
http://blog.reddit.com/2010/08/reddit-is-hiring.html

======
jacquesm
Let's hope they don't need to do a DNS update or they're going to have to
allow multiple 'good' answers.

Very funny way of weeding out the non-coders. I also hope it will stay secret
long enough and that the reddit repository can handle the traffic ;)

~~~
StavrosK
You don't have to check out the repo (I didn't). It takes five minutes or so
to solve, so it's not that time-consuming if you are at least a bit technical.

~~~
wwortiz
I had no idea what the hell the \a character was, I do now, so I just checked
out the repo (only 19M).

But I'm glad they gave a way to check if you got it right without applying.

~~~
StavrosK
I only suspected what it was, but 30 seconds of Googling were enough even if
you didn't know it...

------
aresant
I'm a fan of Reddit, I think working there could be a smart resume /
connection building move, but:

a) You work as a contractor, are not guaranteed to be hired as an employee
anytime soon, receive no benefits and no stock.

b) The company has already been acquired.

c) Reddit's corporate overlords seem most interested in pumping the asset vs.
expanding, may be a stifling environment.

If it was me I'd do the app but send it instead to Hipmunk (Reddit co-
founder's new start-up)

~~~
jedberg
This is all true. reddit is a great place to work if you want to learn a lot,
get some great experience, and have a really strong influence on the product.
But it is not a startup -- there is no big upside.

And I don't think Hipmunk is hiring yet. :)

~~~
akkartik
I met the reddit guys for breakfast one day maybe six months ago. I had left
my job, been hacking on a website for several months, launched. I was trying
to show it to someone new in person everyday. I was trying for all sorts of
people.

By the time we finished breakfast, I blurted out, "So, y'all hiring?" They're
just that cool.

It doesn't always have to be a startup.

~~~
jedberg
Aww shucks. Thanks!

ps. Still looking for a job? :)

------
spocksynder
Did anybody get a reply from reddit if you sent an email to the solution? I am
wondering how long should I wait to be vindicated.

By the way, to get around the problem of slow, asynchronous bounce for the
wrong solution address, I connected over SMTP to see if the answer email
address(recipient) is valid or not for reddit.com. You can probably use that
as a quicker test to validate if you have the right answer.

~~~
studer
If you made a serious attempt to solve the problem, and got three alpha-
numeric characters followed by a null byte, I'd say you're pretty much
guaranteed to have the right answer.

If you want to triple-check, I registered an HN user with that name at about
the same time jedberg submitted this entry. Don't want to spoil his fun,
though, so I'm not going to post anything with that name just yet :-)

------
wihon
That is one _damn_ cool application process!

